# newbie



## fenwoman (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new. I have 6 different coloured female pet mice which I'm very fond of. I keep lots of animals and have had various rodents in the past. Since I don't have room for a large rat cage in the house, I decided on mice. They are flipping brilliant and amusing to watch.
I have been scouring the internet trying to find breeders of different varieties as I'd like to add to my little mousery.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome :welcomeany


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Welcome to our forum. Do you have any photo's of your mice?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya...you have just had a lovely long chat with my other half!

Hope he didnt bore you too much  
Fae


----------



## fenwoman (Nov 3, 2008)

XxFaexX said:


> Hiya...you have just had a lovely long chat with my other half!
> 
> Hope he didnt bore you too much
> Fae


 We were talking about mice. Nothing to be bored about lol


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol true!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, It was nice to chat to you. I have moved your photo's to here


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------

